# 1 y/o GSD: Tilly



## SheffA (Mar 17, 2019)

Hi everyone, I’m new here and I have been wondering for a while what type of coat color my rescue GSD has. Also some general insight and critiques.
Thanks!


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

I'd call her black and tan. Some might call her blonde. Either way she is pretty


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Beautiful Dog! And Welcome to the forum. Tell us the story of how you acquired Tilly. I've had 2 rescue GSDs and love

to hear the back story.

Not sure on her 'official' color but I'd say she's tan w/ sable.


----------

